# Grafik mit Freehand nachzeichen



## MBDealer (2. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich habe folgende Grafik in PhotoShop gezeichnet nun habe ich das Problem das alles viel zu unscharf wird wenn man sie verkleinert. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tips zu dem Problem geben wie ich es in Freehand am besten realisieren kann ?

Meine Beispieldatei


  MfG

  Rafael (MBDealer)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. März 2005)

Wie ich dem anderen Thread (http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials194745.html) entnehme, hast Du das Problem gelöst?


----------



## MBDealer (3. März 2005)

Hallo,

  japp habe es hin bekommen bin von Freehand begeistert wie leicht man damit verlustlose Grafiken erstellen kann.


----------

